# ESP Stef Carpenter Tele will finally getting a proper release next year?



## Triple-J (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok so I know it seems like every year during the run up to NAMM many of us here get their hopes up about the Stef T7 getting a proper release or a LTD model and they have hinted at it on their own message boards recently (OFFICIAL: NAMM 2013 Thread - Page 19 - ESP Guitars Message Board) and today I checked out the ESP guitars Facebook page and saw this......ESP Guitars's Photos | Facebook

Maybe they're testing the waters or just winding us up but I think it would make sense to release it now because Stefs been playing an 8 string version recently plus his signature series is well overdue a rehaul so perhaps we'll see Stef 7's and 8's at NAMM?


----------



## trianglebutt (Dec 19, 2012)

I would buy the shit out of a Stef LTD tele, so I hope they do it.


----------



## Kristianx510 (Dec 19, 2012)

I went to buy an SC-207 the other night, and zzounds was saying they have been discontinued. So I definitely see a tele in our future.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 19, 2012)

I used to have a Signature Series (note: not Custom) T7, so like... it is available?


----------



## Miek (Dec 19, 2012)

I just bought an AW-7, I'm going to have to work really hard to not wish I got a Stef T7 if it comes out.


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2012)

From what I was told by a source, it is going to happen.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 19, 2012)

What I was saying, that it is already available - I owned one. Or are we just talking about the American market?


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 19, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> What I was saying, that it is already available - I owned one. Or are we just talking about the American market?



Probably a proper release for the American market, so it will be easier to order, instead of having to go through japan customs or a middle man.

An LTD version will probably be released, like other Stef models.

It would make more sense if it were an 8 string, but I don't see that happening.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 19, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> What I was saying, that it is already available - I owned one. Or are we just talking about the American market?



American Market, it never was released to the U.S.A. Probably was imported or a special order. 

2013 is going to be a damn good year for ESP.


----------



## Angus Clark (Dec 19, 2012)

How bout an LTD elite version of Stef Tele?


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 19, 2012)

Is this real life? I want one!!!


----------



## Miek (Dec 19, 2012)

Angus Clark said:


> How bout an LTD elite version of Stef Tele?



I think the odds are good.


----------



## bradthelegend (Dec 20, 2012)

Honestly, I'd like to see them make a 6 string version of this, too.


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 20, 2012)

I AM SO HAPPY


----------



## wyldweasil (Dec 20, 2012)

bradthelegend said:


> Honestly, I'd like to see them make a 6 string version of this, too.



Stef's been pretty clear he's over 6 strings, so doubt they'd make a six string version of his 7 string Tele. If anything, I think you'd see an 8 before you saw a 6.


----------



## engage757 (Dec 20, 2012)

it really is about bloody time.


----------



## bradthelegend (Dec 20, 2012)

wyldweasil said:


> Stef's been pretty clear he's over 6 strings, so doubt they'd make a six string version of his 7 string Tele. If anything, I think you'd see an 8 before you saw a 6.



This is true...but _I'm_ not over 6s yet.


----------



## HaloHat (Dec 20, 2012)

Love Tele
Love 7's

Holy shit what a crap picture on the Facebook page hahaha, it looks like he has giant man boobs


----------



## wyldweasil (Dec 20, 2012)

HaloHat said:


> Love Tele
> Love 7's
> 
> Holy shit what a crap picture on the Facebook page hahaha, it looks like he has giant man boobs



yeah those are the custom Under Armour Man Boobs you get with each purchase of a T7


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 20, 2012)

bradthelegend said:


> Honestly, I'd like to see them make a 6 string version of this, too.




That was my first thought haha Id buy it


----------



## The Norsemen (Dec 20, 2012)

FUCK. My tele7 gas is ridiculous.
Too bad ESP isn't down with lefties


----------



## Kharem (Dec 21, 2012)

Ya I would buy an ltd sc tele 7, if it were baritone and isn't triple the price of the standard scale version like the 607 and 207.
Btw bmusic over here in aus has a non-custom esp tele 7 baritone, is this not a production model? It's a third the price of the custom shop (still 2300 AUD)
"ESP Stephen Carpenter STEF-T7 STD"
ESP Stephen Carpenter Stef-T7 STD [ESP_STEF_T-7STD] - $2,379.00 : bmusic, Premier Australian On-Line Musical Instrument Store. For guitar, bass, drums, keyboards, amps, effects, brass, woodwind, sheet and print music, accessories and more.


----------



## wyldweasil (Dec 21, 2012)

Kharem said:


> Ya I would buy an ltd sc tele 7, if it were baritone and isn't triple the price of the standard scale version like the 607 and 207.
> Btw bmusic over here in aus has a non-custom esp tele 7 baritone, is this not a production model? It's a third the price of the custom shop (still 2300 AUD)
> "ESP Stephen Carpenter STEF-T7 STD"
> ESP Stephen Carpenter Stef-T7 STD [ESP_STEF_T-7STD] - $2,379.00 : bmusic, Premier Australian On-Line Musical Instrument Store. For guitar, bass, drums, keyboards, amps, effects, brass, woodwind, sheet and print music, accessories and more.



they've been a standard Japanese production model if I remember correctly. The price in USD for that makes me want to get a hold of Shane and ask him how his toilet flushes...


----------



## Kharem (Dec 22, 2012)

wyldweasil said:


> they've been a standard Japanese production model if I remember correctly. The price in USD for that makes me want to get a hold of Shane and ask him how his toilet flushes...



Right, wasn't sure if that was the model they were talking about earlier in this post that never got released properly and bmusic just get them form japan or something I guess. Whats the US price for them? The fact that its on sale for 2.4 from 4 (although I remember seeing it a few months ago and it not being 4 anyway) makes me think there might be some new tele 7's coming in 2013 which would be sick.


----------



## trent6308 (Dec 22, 2012)

I own a T7 standard. Sounds absolutely huge!

Good to hear the US market will be getting these too.


----------



## Kharem (Dec 22, 2012)

trent6308 said:


> I own a T7 standard. Sounds absolutely huge!
> 
> Good to hear the US market will be getting these too.



Just heard back from shane at bmusic and he said that's last one and from what they've heard from japan no standard sig models are suppose to be coming out of the esp factory apart from the custom shops that are like 6 or 7 grand over here. Didn't mention ltd's though, think I'm going to jump on this one if I can get the cash.


----------



## Gitte (Dec 22, 2012)

shitsøn;3321662 said:


> Is this real life? I want one!!!



+1 right here!!! I will buy the shit out of this!!! Cant wait for the release


----------



## wyldweasil (Dec 22, 2012)

Kharem said:


> Just heard back from shane at bmusic and he said that's last one and from what they've heard from japan no standard sig models are suppose to be coming out of the esp factory apart from the custom shops that are like 6 or 7 grand over here. Didn't mention ltd's though, think I'm going to jump on this one if I can get the cash.



I messaged Shane and he did this to me:


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Dec 23, 2012)

Now i should save my money i was playing on a agile al but tele>lp.


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 24, 2012)

If this is true, it would explain why Alex wasn't allowed to do a 7 string tele as his signature.

I just wish it had a Neck instead of Mid pickup placement. That Bridge+Middle just throws me off.


----------



## noise in my mind (Dec 24, 2012)

Very cool


----------



## a curry (Dec 24, 2012)

if they release this in either the 607 level or esp and its a 27" scale then i will buy it! im really hoping for an esp version though!

something other than black too?? but i guess thats asking too much...


----------



## 8stringthang (Dec 24, 2012)

Hoping for an affordable ltd version


----------



## dirtool (Dec 24, 2012)

tele 7 would be great
but middle humbucker+emg=do not want


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 24, 2012)

The middle PU bothers you? Rip it out, get a new pickguard and cover the route up. Et voila!


----------



## dirtool (Dec 24, 2012)

shitsøn;3327430 said:


> The middle PU bothers you? Rip it out, get a new pickguard and cover the route up. Et voila!



i wish esp would made a ltd tele 7 like this with passive


----------



## wyldweasil (Dec 24, 2012)

a curry said:


> if they release this in either the 607 level or esp and its a 27" scale then i will buy it! im really hoping for an esp version though!
> 
> something other than black too?? but i guess thats asking too much...



I believe the one B Music has is 27". However, the production model from Japan was 25.5" if I remember correctly.


----------



## nikt (Dec 24, 2012)

wyldweasil said:


> I believe the one B Music has is 27". However, the production model from Japan was 25.5" if I remember correctly.



No. It was also 27"


----------



## trianglebutt (Dec 24, 2012)

wyldweasil said:


> yeah those are the custom Under Armour Man Boobs you get with each purchase of a T7


I think everyone wishes they had half as much talent as one of Steph's man boobs. I know I do.


----------



## wyldweasil (Dec 24, 2012)

Kharem said:


> Right, wasn't sure if that was the model they were talking about earlier in this post that never got released properly and bmusic just get them form japan or something I guess. Whats the US price for them? The fact that its on sale for 2.4 from 4 (although I remember seeing it a few months ago and it not being 4 anyway) makes me think there might be some new tele 7's coming in 2013 which would be sick.



I think USD it was just about 2500, shipping and customs not spec'd in of course. I remember a while back BMusic had a custom and when I priced it out with what shipping and customs would be, it was like double of what this is and some change.

Really pulling for this model in the US, waited a long time, hope it's true


----------



## danger5oh (Dec 25, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I *used* to have a Signature Series...



And it's mine now muahahahaha! Fucking awesome guitar... but don't buy it. I like being one of the few Yanks that have one .


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hell I will buy the ESP version in a heartbeat....once I get the cash


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 25, 2012)

Ive always wanted that T7 model but I just sold my B7 on here and it wouldnt make sense to immediately grab another, but man they are nice lookin.

Someone should jump on the one on ebay, looks mint plus thats the best price Ive seen on a B8: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181045214884?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## nikt (Dec 25, 2012)

3-4 weeks ago there was a B8 for sale on ebay for 2k $


----------



## wyldweasil (Dec 25, 2012)

nikt said:


> 3-4 weeks ago there was a B8 for sale on ebay for 2k $



yeah, I believe that was related to a series of threads on the ESP forum that went from "somebody help me find a steph" bumped repeatedly to "somebody buy this steph at more than I paid for it"

*edit*
yeah i was right on that
http://bbs.espguitars.com/showthread.php?t=64238


----------



## wyldweasil (Dec 26, 2012)

FYI, the standard series ESP Japan model is 25.5: ESP | Signature Model | STEPHEN CARPENTER


----------



## danger5oh (Dec 26, 2012)

^^^ True story... mine measured 25.5".


----------



## Ben.Last (Dec 26, 2012)

Sicarius said:


> If this is true, it would explain why Alex wasn't allowed to do a 7 string tele as his signature.



Not really, when we consider how many artists have super strat sigs.


----------



## nikt (Dec 27, 2012)

wyldweasil said:


> FYI, the standard series ESP Japan model is 25.5: ESP | Signature Model | STEPHEN CARPENTER



Thanks for correcting that. I looked again on some pix and looks like you're right.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 27, 2012)

If we get a 600-series LTD Tele here in the US, I'm definitely grabbing one and throwing on a new pickguard. A single pickup 7-string Tele would be sexy.


----------



## wyldweasil (Dec 27, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If we get a 600-series LTD Tele here in the US, I'm definitely grabbing one and throwing on a new pickguard. A single pickup 7-string Tele would be sexy.



Didn't dawn on me until yesterday that what I want is a 600 series and there is a possibility this could be a 200 series. I'd rather have a 600. I may pass on a 200 if that's all we're getting.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 27, 2012)

Maybe it'll be both?


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Dec 27, 2012)

I love Stef as a musician (and probably would as a person...seems like a cool guy), but dude needs to drop a few pounds.  It seems like he's fatter in every picture I see of him.

That said, I've been GASing for one of the Bari Stef7s for a long time. Looooooooooong time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2013)

.


----------



## wyldweasil (Jan 3, 2013)

And there will be an ltd version, which I am currently on the phone ordering


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Jan 3, 2013)

I just messed myself.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh god...

ESP just won NAMM 2013...


----------



## wyldweasil (Jan 3, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh god...
> 
> ESP just won NAMM 2013...




and mine is ordered! Thanks Axe Palace!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2013)

wyldweasil said:


> and mine is ordered! Thanks Axe Palace!



How much is it?

It's settled. The LTD Stef Tele will be my next 7. I'm gonna get a pickguard made to cover up the neck pickup and single-pickup that shit.


----------



## wyldweasil (Jan 3, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> How much is it?
> 
> It's settled. The LTD Stef Tele will be my next 7. I'm gonna get a pickguard made to cover up the neck pickup and single-pickup that shit.



999.99 for the ltd. I believe The Axe Palace is getting a few in, so hit him up


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2013)

Fuck yeah, under $1000 for a 7-string, baritone tele. 2013 will be a good year indeed. 

And I would buy one right now, but I'm poor.


----------



## wyldweasil (Jan 3, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fuck yeah, under $1000 for a 7-string, baritone tele. 2013 will be a good year indeed.
> 
> And I would buy one right now, but I'm poor.



I'm poor too, so if you'll excuse me I have to go turn a few tricks on the street corner to pay for this


----------



## kris_jammage (Jan 3, 2013)

I was gonna fork out for a Premium Green Dot but not now! Gonna have to find out exactly when the LTD version goes on sale!


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 3, 2013)

Boom. 2013 is just too much for me already, hahaha!


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jan 3, 2013)

If there a place where I can see proof of this LTD 600 series T7? Because I see this thread jump from GAS'ing over the full-blown ESP to 100% buying the LTD.

My eyes are not seeing that the LTD is even real 

Can I get a picture or something? I want one too


----------



## wyldweasil (Jan 3, 2013)

7stringDemon said:


> If there a place where I can see proof of this LTD 600 series Stef Tele? Because I see this thread jump from GAS'ing over the full-blown ESP to 100% buying the LTD.
> 
> My eyes are not seeing that the LTD is even real
> 
> Can I get a picture or something? I want one too



Dealer confirmed the ltd is happening, and I pretty much bought the guitar sight unseen.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jan 3, 2013)

I can't wait to see one. I fucking love me a good Super Tele


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 3, 2013)

I think I might actually set money aside for the ESP Custom Shop version, it is just too damn awesome. The LTD will be good as well, but I finally have an excuse to buy a custom shop ESP 

These plus the new LTD Elites? ESP will be getting a lot of cash out of me!


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jan 3, 2013)

They have potential to get about $1000 out of me this year if I like this LTD T7.

The rest of my bank account is going in Ibanez's pocket.

Wait. . . . Who am I kidding? I don't even have $1000 to put in my own pocket, let alone anyone elses!


----------



## celticelk (Jan 3, 2013)

7stringDemon said:


> If there a place where I can see proof of this LTD 600 series T7? Because I see this thread jump from GAS'ing over the full-blown ESP to 100% buying the LTD.
> 
> My eyes are not seeing that the LTD is even real
> 
> Can I get a picture or something? I want one too



Check the thread in the Dealers subforum - Nick posted the announcements for both.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2013)

LTD version for the lazy.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 3, 2013)

Shit, now I might have to buy the LTD version too, always need a spare


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm lazy! Thanks for the post


----------



## jwade (Jan 3, 2013)

boo TOM. still awesome though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2013)

Man up. A TOM isn't hard to get used to.


----------



## Jinogalpa (Jan 3, 2013)

ebony board without fancy inlays - LTD 

2013 > 2012


----------



## jwade (Jan 3, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man up. A TOM isn't hard to get used to.


I've been playing on TOMs for almost 20 years on my SGs/LPs, I like TOMs just fine for rock/blues, but with the kind of heavy stuff I'll be using this Stef Tele for, having a TOM on it is going to goddamned shred my hand to pieces


----------



## Aris_T (Jan 3, 2013)

More pics from Pro Music Tools...

ESP Stephen Carpenter STEF-T7 STD bei ProMusicTools.com


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 3, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> LTD version for the lazy.



This needs to be on every page.


----------



## willis7452 (Jan 3, 2013)

I have waited for this for so long! I knew they had to do it eventually and ill definitely be getting one!


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2013)

wyldweasil said:


> 999.99 for the ltd. I believe The Axe Palace is getting a few in, so hit him up



$999? Damn, that's badass.


----------



## jwade (Jan 3, 2013)

Interesting price difference considering that the only differences are the nut/tuners/case.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2013)

You're a bit slow. 

And one is made in Korea, one is made in the ESP Japan Custom Shop.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 3, 2013)

A TOM on a guitar is great, love those bridges.

hopefully a nice summer job will get me this LTD version


----------



## traditional (Jan 3, 2013)

I was so set on the new green-dot and hardtail RGD7, but this is an entirely different potential outcome. Oh mighty bank account, forgive me for my future sins.

But seriously though, so so so keen on that.


----------



## jwade (Jan 3, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You're a bit slow.



How's that, exactly? Is it because I quoted the pictures that were already posted, but put them together for comparison? Enlighten me.


----------



## wyldweasil (Jan 3, 2013)

jwade said:


> How's that, exactly? Is it because I quoted the pictures that were already posted, but put them together for comparison? Enlighten me.



your comparison doesn't exactly stack up. Yes the tuners and nut are different, but the exact grades for the wood are entirely different. Obviously the ESP version is going to be the highest grades of alder and maple they can find(aka mystic Ninja wood), while the ltd will be the same grades they put in pretty much every other ltd, obviously not as high grade as what they're putting in the ESP.
Plus too, the ESP version, hand crafted. The ltd will be assembly line.
Those are pretty big differences


----------



## jwade (Jan 3, 2013)

Being that it specifically says the exact same woods for both, but doesn't say anything to the effect of '_oh but we won't use quite as nice of stuff on the cheaper one_' leads to a logical conclusion of wondering why the price would be drastically different. Not to mention, it doesn't say anything about one being hand-crafted, one being CNC'd, etc etc. As the only comparison points, the lists are virtually identical. Unless they put out an accurate spec sheet detailing these things, what else are the consumers supposed to do? Just accept two seemingly identical spec lists, albeit with drastic price differences?


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 3, 2013)

jwade said:


> Being that it specifically says the exact same woods for both, but doesn't say anything to the effect of '_oh but we won't use quite as nice of stuff on the cheaper one_' leads to a logical conclusion of wondering why the price would be drastically different. Not to mention, it doesn't say anything about one being hand-crafted, one being CNC'd, etc etc. As the only comparison points, the lists are virtually identical. Unless they put out an accurate spec sheet detailing these things, what else are the consumers supposed to do? Just accept two seemingly identical spec lists, albeit with drastic price differences?



ESP has stated themselves that anything custom shop is hand crafted. Also there are varying grades of wood manufacturers use for their guitars. It is also more expensive to make a guitar in Japan that it is in Korea. ESP Also only have 5 people working the custom shop, so not a lot of these will be made and I am sure those five lutheirs are paid extremely well. The sheets might not say there is a difference, but there is. 

Not only that, but for those of us who have played many an ESP and LTD, you can tell the difference. Do not get me wrong, LTDs are some fine guitars and I want a few, but an MIJ ESP just leaps and bounds over them in terms of quality. I also expect the MIJ LTD Elites to be of similar quality to the ESPs


----------



## orange1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I've wanted this guitar since I saw it 4-5 years ago. I will be getting this guitar!


----------



## jwade (Jan 3, 2013)

That's interesting. It doesn't say anything about it being Custom shop. Makes more sense then. I have never owned an ESP/LTD nor played any for more than a few minutes at a store, don't follow any sort of ESP news, know nothing of where any of their stuff is made, the differences between any of their stuff, or what their markup is like for artist signature stuff. I've always been an Ibanez/Gibson guy, and this is the first ESP guitar that I've ever seen that made me think 'holy fuck, gimme'.


----------



## dirtool (Jan 4, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> How much is it?
> 
> It's settled. The LTD Stef Tele will be my next 7. I'm gonna get a pickguard made to cover up the neck pickup and single-pickup that shit.




same here


----------



## nikt (Jan 4, 2013)

jwade said:


> That's interesting. It doesn't say anything about it being Custom shop. Makes more sense then. I have never owned an ESP/LTD nor played any for more than a few minutes at a store, don't follow any sort of ESP news, know nothing of where any of their stuff is made, the differences between any of their stuff, or what their markup is like for artist signature stuff. I've always been an Ibanez/Gibson guy, and this is the first ESP guitar that I've ever seen that made me think 'holy fuck, gimme'.



If you are a Gibson guy this should help you

LTD=Epiphone
ESP=Gibson


----------



## trent6308 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ltd version has almost identical specs, I'd go for the ltd and save a few grand!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 4, 2013)

About time these came out. Also cool to see my ex-guitar getting so much love here.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Jan 4, 2013)

I love TOM bridges. Really tempted


----------



## 7thstringofa7thstring (Jan 4, 2013)

Bit late to the party, but this looks awesome!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2013)

I just noticed... The LTD version doesn't have his signature on the middle of the fretboard. Fuck yeah. 

I wonder if they'll start doing this to the SC-607B if they're still in production.


----------



## wyldweasil (Jan 4, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just noticed... The LTD version doesn't have his signature on the middle of the fretboard. Fuck yeah.
> 
> I wonder if they'll start doing this to the SC-607B if they're still in production.



I think those are getting the axe, I've heard they weren't that popular sellers.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 4, 2013)

I have played an ESP Stef B7 the other day and it didn't blow me away enough to go for the ESP version. The feel was pretty different to the higher level LTDs in my opinion, but of course it IS better. However, I'm pretty sure the LTD will please me just fine and at that price point, I won't hestitate to get it. Can't wait to try one at NAMM.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2013)

wyldweasil said:


> I think those are getting the axe, I've heard they weren't that popular sellers.



Ah well. 

In that light, ESP should release more baritones and an 8-string with a scale longer than 25.5... Or 26.5... Or 27...


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jan 5, 2013)

Think musiciansfriend will get these?


----------



## seraphim (Jan 5, 2013)

to be honest i really wish alex wade could have gotten the Tele shape instead... am lusting just thinking about a blood red burst, passive routed, with normal bridge and neck position pickups, and black pickguard tele....... who agrees?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm fine with the Stef tele.

And the Tune-o-Matic isn't a "normal" bridge?


----------



## celticelk (Jan 6, 2013)

^^^ I think he meant "normal bridge-and-neck-position pickups." I certainly would've preferred that spec list.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 6, 2013)

celticelk said:


> ^^^ I think he meant "normal bridge-and-neck-position pickups." I certainly would've preferred that spec list.



Yeah, I read that too quickly and didn't get a chance to edit.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 6, 2013)

I AM SO HAPPY


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 6, 2013)

I wonder if they will release a LTD-207 version of it to replace the old SC model. 

IF so, i'd pick one up just for the modding.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 6, 2013)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I wonder if they will release a LTD-207 version of it to replace the old SC model.
> 
> IF so, i'd pick one up just for the modding.



they probably will. maybe not htis year though. theyre probably just testing the waters to see how well f a reception its going to get. and if this thread is any indication, itll sell just fine!


----------



## GiantBaba (Jan 6, 2013)

I wonder if the LTD will have the pearloid neck binding.


----------



## dirtool (Jan 6, 2013)

seraphim said:


> to be honest i really wish alex wade could have gotten the Tele shape instead... am lusting just thinking about a blood red burst, passive routed, with normal bridge and neck position pickups, and black pickguard tele....... who agrees?




seymour duncan will release active housing passive 7 in 2013,all we want is a pickguard cover the middle humbucker


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jan 6, 2013)

Love the TOM. Love the EMGs. Love the shape. Need this guitar


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 7, 2013)

when do guys you think theyll be shipping? probably not till february is my guess.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Jan 7, 2013)

Awesome. Ive wanted one of these(mostly because im a deftones fanboy). Any one find any information any other new esp stuff?


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm hoping zzounds carries these. I usually get all my bigger purchases with their payment plan. I must have one!


----------



## chasingtheclown (Jan 8, 2013)

Beautiful guitar. Would say that's on the top of my list. The iceman 7 is looking nice too


----------



## wyldweasil (Jan 8, 2013)

kevdes93 said:


> when do guys you think theyll be shipping? probably not till february is my guess.


 
Axe Palace says Feb. he's ordering a few, so if you'd like to go to a store to try one out, head over to Walpole, MA. It's well worth the trek


----------



## wyldweasil (Jan 8, 2013)

chasingtheclown said:


> Beautiful guitar. Would say that's on the top of my list to flip on another board for more than I paid for it.


 
Fixed


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 11, 2013)

http://i1098.photobucket.com/albums...2013_ESP_New_Products_Page_22_zps5a345292.jpg

http://i1098.photobucket.com/albums...2013_ESP_New_Products_Page_23_zpsda05ff18.jpg

couple new lower end sc models with their in house actives


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks like someone's scored big time! Could this possibly be the best value 7 string to date?


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Jan 23, 2013)

Holy crap!


----------



## Sofos (Jan 23, 2013)

it's awesome and all but i hate that middle pup that he has in all of his guitars. id probably get this and get a custom pick guard made without that hole, and remove that pup


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 23, 2013)

i love how the stock photos look very meh, but once real pics come in... holy crap. I am DEFINITELY buying.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Jan 24, 2013)

Any chance of getting some close ups or shots of the back?


----------



## Jinogalpa (Jan 24, 2013)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> id probably get this and get a custom pick guard made without that hole, and remove that pup



as you say, new pickguard and new trussrod cover in black not grey


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 24, 2013)

Here ya go guitar player 2.0


----------



## Chalupacabra (Jan 24, 2013)

I bought my SC 607b after this (SCT) was absent from last year's NAMM. I think ESP should just let me trade. I mean, look at what they've done to me. The gas! Oh!! The gassss!


----------



## AD_Millennium (Jan 24, 2013)

Damn, I'd love to play one of those 27-inch scale teles. I could only imagine the tasty low-end you could get with one of those 

my 7-string tele is a 25.5 inch (same specs as the Alex Wade tele)
I'm still mulling over what kind of pickups would go best with the swamp ash body.

my mate is going to NAMM this year and I asked him to go drool at the ESP booth to see what Mr Carpenter brings to the table for 2013!


----------



## wyldweasil (Jan 24, 2013)

Hopefully mine is arriving next week!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 24, 2013)

Is it weird if I just saw the picture of the LTD and whispered "I love you tele 7 string". 


I then stroked the screen saying "I shall have you" 




 All these 2013 threads are driving me crazy


----------



## Jinogalpa (Jan 25, 2013)

what do you think:










new pickguard, new trussrod cover, new control plate
ms paint rules


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 25, 2013)

Jinogalpa said:


> what do you think:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd like a neck pickup.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ooo and add a tortoise shell pickguard please. Red tortoise to be exact.


----------



## Jinogalpa (Jan 25, 2013)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Ooo and add a tortoise shell pickguard please. Red tortoise to be exact.



sorry, currently out of stock


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 25, 2013)

I this this does it for me more...


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's a few shots I took at NAMM:

The LTD





My friend Wes playing the ESP





And the tag team





The LTD was just fine and I will definitely get one. Both were HEAVY AS FUCK. Just sayin'.


----------



## GiantBaba (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh God I want one so bad


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 30, 2013)

me too dude, ive wanted a metal tele for as long as i can remember, and now theres finally an affordable one. the sig of one of my favorite guitar players too


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 30, 2013)

shitsøn;3388771 said:


> Here's a few shots I took at NAMM:
> 
> The LTD
> 
> ...



does the LTD have the cool camo-looking binding? my old h308 8 string had it and i thought it looked tight
EDIT: i can see it has binding, but i cant tell if its just plain plastic


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 30, 2013)

kevdes93 said:


> does the LTD have the cool camo-looking binding? my old h308 8 string had it and i thought it looked tight
> EDIT: i can see it has binding, but i cant tell if its just plain plastic


It's a pearl binding. The pearl on the ESP had a very deep figuring, the LTD's was a little more plain looking.


----------



## Jinogalpa (Feb 2, 2013)

bmusic australia has some new pics: (but not highest quality)

pearl binding all around neck and body:
















the ebony board looks fantastic


----------



## Rick (Feb 2, 2013)

I want a metal Tele so bad now. But not that one.


----------



## EricSVT18 (Feb 2, 2013)

I cant decide if I love it or if I hate it lol.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 2, 2013)

SO MUCH WANT!


----------



## xHavokUndeadx (Feb 2, 2013)

im guessing its gonna cost at least a 1000 us dollars. would like to know if he has an 8 string version coming out. ive been lusting over this guitar since i first saw it in the hole in the earth video in 07 or 06 i think, back then it was a custom he had built.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 2, 2013)

xHavokUndeadx said:


> im guessing its gonna cost at least a 1000 us dollars.



$3999 for the ESP Custom.
ESP STEF-T7B Stephen Carpenter Signature 7-String Electric Guitar - Black

$999 for the LTD.
ESP LTD SCT-607B Stephen Carpenter Signature 7-String Electric Guitar - Black



> would like to know if he has an 8 string version coming out.



If this sells well, maybe in a year or few.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Feb 2, 2013)

EricSVT18 said:


> I cant decide if I love it or if I hate it lol.



You like it with the exception of a few features


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 2, 2013)

Two EMG 81-7's eh? I figured it would have 707's.

I want one of these pretty bad. Finally a cool 7 string tele with buckers.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 2, 2013)

Floppystrings said:


> Two EMG 81-7's eh? I figured it would have 707's.



He's been using the 81-7's for awhile.


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 2, 2013)

Pink camo that Tele and you got me ESP!


----------



## Tranquilliser (Feb 3, 2013)

Can someone tell me if it's got a flat top or an arm contour? It's hard to tell from pictures.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Feb 3, 2013)

Flat


----------



## Ben.Last (Feb 3, 2013)

I actually find it odd that they're releasing this now, considering the fact that he only uses 7s for their old material at this point.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Feb 3, 2013)

I wonder how well the SC 8 strings sell compared to the 7's. Might have something to do with it.


----------



## Beeftron (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone know when these are going to be available?


----------



## bradthelegend (Feb 4, 2013)

They're on eBay already, from authorized dealers.


----------



## SamSam (Feb 4, 2013)

Haven't found any on the bay. Anyone care to share links?


----------



## GiantBaba (Feb 4, 2013)

New ESP SC T607B Black Stephen Carpenter Deftones Signature Series 7 String | eBay


----------



## MFB (Feb 4, 2013)

7stringDemon said:


> Flat



Damn, if this thing was contoured they'd have my money already


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 5, 2013)

Now they just need to makes this 8 of Stef's 






or


----------



## PetrucciVai (Feb 6, 2013)

well I'd sure as hell buy one


----------



## Ben.Last (Feb 7, 2013)

I'd be all over an 8.


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 7, 2013)

The 8 looks off to me.


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 10, 2013)

shitsøn;3403439 said:


> The 8 looks off to me.



I think it's the headstock, it looks gigantic


----------



## WeLookLikeGiants (Feb 11, 2013)

kevdes93 said:


> I think it's the headstock, it looks gigantic



Agreed. In-line 8 headstock is huge!  
I'd still buy one if given the opportunity.


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 11, 2013)

kevdes93 said:


> I think it's the headstock, it looks gigantic


The whole guitar does.


----------



## wyldweasil (Feb 12, 2013)

Hopefully picking mine up tomorrow. Stupid ass snowstorm.


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 12, 2013)

post pics!! did you get it from axe palace?


----------

